# Happy New Year



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

Wishing Ecureilx and all members a Happy New Year.

* 新 年 快 乐*


----------



## SkyTian (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks!!! Happy CNY to you too!!~ Have a prosperous rabbit year! 

兔年行大运~ 恭喜发财 ！


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

SkyTian said:


> Thanks!!! Happy CNY to you too!!~ Have a prosperous rabbit year!
> 
> 兔年行大运~ 恭喜发财 ！


Chinatown , UK, was gay with red, purple and yellow lanterns for a 2 day celebration . We watched Lion dance with gongs, drum, cymbals and Shaolin martial arts acrobats - from all races. Best dim sum in Europe, if not the world as I was told. There'll be performances on stage tomorrow.
How do you celebrate CNY in th UAE? Is that where you live?


----------



## SkyTian (Jan 26, 2011)

hey..hi..again~ haha... At least there is still a chinatown in UK. ahh...i missed the lion dance this year! Yeah, currently i am living in UAE. Just been here for 2months plus...still new~~:eyebrows: Dim sum?? OMG!~ I missed dim sum!!
well, been celebrating CNY back in msia. so, this is the first year that i missed CNY. haha.. Currently, are you work in msia?


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

SkyTian said:


> hey..hi..again~ haha... At least there is still a chinatown in UK. ahh...i missed the lion dance this year! Yeah, currently i am living in UAE. Just been here for 2months plus...still new~~:eyebrows: Dim sum?? OMG!~ I missed dim sum!!
> well, been celebrating CNY back in msia. so, this is the first year that i missed CNY. haha.. Currently, are you work in msia?[/QUOTE
> 
> Did you go back just for CNY? If you like Dim sum so much, you'll have to come to the UK - best I've had comparatively. but then I haven't been to HK. What kind of food in the UAE - lots of lamb and mutton? I don't suppose you take to that, being Malaysian Chinese!
> ...


----------



## SkyTian (Jan 26, 2011)

Nah~ i didn't go back as i just arrived this place for 2 mths +. My boss won't allow. oohh~ UK have good dim sum? surprised to hear that. Maybe next time i should check this out. Food in UAE? yeah, beef..lamb... and i think you know msians well huh?haha...cos i don't really take beef and lamb. Not really my taste. There are chinese food here but of course they can't compare the one that is in msia. NO YEE MEEN, PAN MEEN, Kon lou meen..OMG~~ no kuey teow soup...meehoon soup.. no laksa...you can't find this here~ oohh lala~ need to stop talking bout food~~ hahaha...:tongue1:
Oh, the security here is good. Everything was fine here. I was transferred by company. I have a friend which was transferred from my previous company too. So, shouldn't' be a problem. Life's good! haha  Anyway, good to be retired huh??:eyebrows: hahaha.. Cheers!


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

SkyTian said:


> Nah~ i didn't go back as i just arrived this place for 2 mths +. My boss won't allow. oohh~ UK have good dim sum? surprised to hear that. Maybe next time i should check this out. Food in UAE? yeah, beef..lamb... and i think you know msians well huh?haha...cos i don't really take beef and lamb. Not really my taste. There are chinese food here but of course they can't compare the one that is in msia. NO YEE MEEN, PAN MEEN, Kon lou meen..OMG~~ no kuey teow soup...meehoon soup.. no laksa...you can't find this here~ oohh lala~ need to stop talking bout food~~ hahaha...:tongue1:
> Oh, the security here is good. Everything was fine here. I was transferred by company. I have a friend which was transferred from my previous company too. So, shouldn't' be a problem. Life's good! haha  Anyway, good to be retired huh??:eyebrows: hahaha.. Cheers!


Yes, there's excellent Chinese food in London - and a whole range of other foods like SGean, Malaysian, French, Greek, Turkish, Italian, Lebanese - an endless list for everybody. I guess you're into Cantonese food.
Do you shop in supermarkets in the UAE? Here, we can find anything in the smrkets - coconut cream, rendang sauce, curry powder but prices are rising high.
Do you have inflation over there?
I've never been to an Arabic country. I always have the impression that they're very generous people but I guess it must be very hot. What's your favoutite dish and how do you cope with the heat - always indoors in aircon places? Have a great day.
Salam.


----------



## SkyTian (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, actually there are also a whole range of food here cos this country is really staying with people from all over the world. yeah, i do shop but i don't cook. haha...i am not good in cooking~..i think this is the chance for me to improve my cooking..but i am just too lazy~~:tongue1:
Inflation? i think it is still ok here.. yeah, i do think the local (emaratis) are really friendly and generous. they are very nice people. The weather here is still cool. LUCKY! haha...around 18-20C. But it's going to be over soon~~ the weather will slowly changing to HOT! haha...


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

SkyTian said:


> Yeah, actually there are also a whole range of food here cos this country is really staying with people from all over the world. yeah, i do shop but i don't cook. haha...i am not good in cooking~..i think this is the chance for me to improve my cooking..but i am just too lazy~~:tongue1:
> Inflation? i think it is still ok here.. yeah, i do think the local (emaratis) are really friendly and generous. they are very nice people. The weather here is still cool. LUCKY! haha...around 18-20C. But it's going to be over soon~~ the weather will slowly changing to HOT! haha...


Sky Tian , this seems like our daily conversation. I'm learning a bit about UAE. Does it really have seasons and I'd thought it's in the desert! Do you eat out all the time ?　Ｗｉｌｌ　ｃｏｎｔｉｎｕｅ　－


----------



## Fabian1258 (Feb 8, 2011)

*happy new year*



anneteoh said:


> wishing ecureilx and all members a happy new year.
> 
> * 新 年 快 乐*


 happy neww years


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

Fabian1258 said:


> happy neww years


Thank you.
Are you studying or working in Paris but from SG?
Actually, I'm not supposed to use any other language except English in this forum but It's a rule I've just read about. So no offence.


----------



## SkyTian (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah, seems like our daily conversation right now. I think that's great. haha.. Yeah, from what i heard from my friends, there is season. Well, not really 4 season. But the cool weather normally will start from Oct-March. In the month of Dec will be the coolest. Night time can go up to 10C. Then slowly the weather will change to hot and humid. The worst time is in June and July. Can be up to 40C. That's the summer time which i am afraid of! haha.. I haven't experienced this!~ 40C is so so much hotter than in msia! omg~ phewww~~~







anneteoh said:


> Sky Tian , this seems like our daily conversation. I'm learning a bit about UAE. Does it really have seasons and I'd thought it's in the desert! Do you eat out all the time ?　Ｗｉｌｌ　ｃｏｎｔｉｎｕｅ　－


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

SkyTian said:


> yeah, seems like our daily conversation right now. I think that's great. haha.. Yeah, from what i heard from my friends, there is season. Well, not really 4 season. But the cool weather normally will start from Oct-March. In the month of Dec will be the coolest. Night time can go up to 10C. Then slowly the weather will change to hot and humid. The worst time is in June and July. Can be up to 40C. That's the summer time which i am afraid of! haha.. I haven't experienced this!~ 40C is so so much hotter than in msia! omg~ phewww~~~


You really sound funny -lol. I was in Delhi in 1974 in April. It was like an oven, so hot that one sweats every minute and wants to stay in the water all the time. Could be 42C - I thought it'd be more than 42 C in the UAE!
What do you miss about Malaysia - which state are you from?
I'm looking forward to going back for a holiday. 
What's there to do in the UAE? Can you speak Arabic?
Salam aleikum.
Do you know soap originated fro the Arabic word sabun , was brought to France to become savon, then soap in English?


----------



## SkyTian (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey ! Happy Val day! :rockon: haha...That's hot in Delhi!! OMG~~ this time really need to get ready with my glasses and hat!! The weather over here must be hotter !! ohhhh~~~ 
I am from KL. Miss most is my dear!~ haha....of course food! I miss the food!!!
UAE, you can shop whole day! Can say a shopping heaven. Not bad! Besides that you can go picnic at the desert at night! haha...now is the nice time cos still cool the weather~ nah, i can't speak arabic..not at all..la..la... hahaha

Cheers!




anneteoh said:


> You really sound funny -lol. I was in Delhi in 1974 in April. It was like an oven, so hot that one sweats every minute and wants to stay in the water all the time. Could be 42C - I thought it'd be more than 42 C in the UAE!
> What do you miss about Malaysia - which state are you from?
> I'm looking forward to going back for a holiday.
> What's there to do in the UAE? Can you speak Arabic?
> ...


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

SkyTian said:


> Hey ! Happy Val day! :rockon: haha...That's hot in Delhi!! OMG~~ this time really need to get ready with my glasses and hat!! The weather over here must be hotter !! ohhhh~~~
> I am from KL. Miss most is my dear!~ haha....of course food! I miss the food!!!
> UAE, you can shop whole day! Can say a shopping heaven. Not bad! Besides that you can go picnic at the desert at night! haha...now is the nice time cos still cool the weather~ nah, i can't speak arabic..not at all..la..la... hahaha
> 
> Cheers!


Happy Valentine a day later. How many hours ahead are you in UAE? I'd have thought there'll be Malaysian/ Chinese/Indian/Western restaurants out there?
Do you wear long robes covered from neck to wrist and ankles - might be a good idea - to avoid skin cancer.
Isn't it dreadful to shop al the time? Are there concerts, theatres, folk music, poetry readings, cinemas, art galleries etc. you know, the cultural things in life ?
BTW do you work 9 - 5 everyday ? 
I'm just curious - what do they have for breakfast in UAE?


----------



## sebasok (Feb 16, 2011)

gong xi fa cai everyone!


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

sebasok said:


> gong xi fa cai everyone!


Yes, it's still new year till 18 Feb. Gong xi fa cai to you and your family. Do you celebrate in Panama too?


----------



## SkyTian (Jan 26, 2011)

Helloooo~~~lane: yeah, lots of restaurants here. but.....even there is such restaurants, they won't have something like laksa.. even yes, it won't have the same taste~ haha...oopppsss...too particular. But it's still fine...

Nope, i don't wear long robes~ haha..just normal wear is fine. Maybe i just need a scarf when summer time.. yeah, to avoid skin cancer~~ Yeah, there are concerts here..but i am not that interested in those. hehe  cinemas YES! haha..sometimes i go to the cinema with frens. Actually cultural thing...i am not sure. I don't really go out...yeah, the only time i went with one of my local fren was picnic at the desert which i think it's something new for me and IT"S FUN!!! 
I don't work 9-5. i work shift... 
Breakfast...hmmmm:confused2:nice question. I don't know~~! haha...maybe chappati...but i think bread is their breakfast. I only know that i am having mc D for my breakfast! haha...i missed nasi lemak, meehoon goreng, half boiled eggs for breakfast! OMG~~




anneteoh said:


> Happy Valentine a day later. How many hours ahead are you in UAE? I'd have thought there'll be Malaysian/ Chinese/Indian/Western restaurants out there?
> Do you wear long robes covered from neck to wrist and ankles - might be a good idea - to avoid skin cancer.
> Isn't it dreadful to shop al the time? Are there concerts, theatres, folk music, poetry readings, cinemas, art galleries etc. you know, the cultural things in life ?
> BTW do you work 9 - 5 everyday ?
> I'm just curious - what do they have for breakfast in UAE?


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

SkyTian said:


> Helloooo~~~lane: yeah, lots of restaurants here. but.....even there is such restaurants, they won't have something like laksa.. even yes, it won't have the same taste~ haha...oopppsss...too particular. But it's still fine...
> 
> Nope, i don't wear long robes~ haha..just normal wear is fine. Maybe i just need a scarf when summer time.. yeah, to avoid skin cancer~~ Yeah, there are concerts here..but i am not that interested in those. hehe  cinemas YES! haha..sometimes i go to the cinema with frens. Actually cultural thing...i am not sure. I don't really go out...yeah, the only time i went with one of my local fren was picnic at the desert which i think it's something new for me and IT"S FUN!!!
> I don't work 9-5. i work shift...
> Breakfast...hmmmm:confused2:nice question. I don't know~~! haha...maybe chappati...but i think bread is their breakfast. I only know that i am having mc D for my breakfast! haha...i missed nasi lemak, meehoon goreng, half boiled eggs for breakfast! OMG~~


Surely you can get half-boiled eggs for b'fast in UAE? Scrambled egg, omelette? Do they have great cakes and Turkish delights? Fresh fruit, or fresh dates, mulberry and pistacio? Lime and lemons?
What kind of concerts - classical music? Any Arabic folk music, Sufi swirling dervishes or belly daｎcing? 
On a more serious note, I hope all's well where yｏｕ　ａｒｅ?
Ｔｈｅｒｅ　ｓｅｅｍｓ　ｔｏ　ｂｅ　ｕｎｒｅｓｔ　ｓｐｒｅａｄｉｎｇ　ｆｒｏｍ　Ｔｕｎｉｓｉａ　－　Ｅｇｙｐｔ　－　ｎｏｗ　Ｂａｈｒａｉｎ,　Ｌｉｂｙａ　ｅｔｃ　ｂｕｔ　　　ｎｏｔ　ｔｈｅ　ＭＥ　ｐｅｒｈａｐｓ？
Ｄｏ　ｙｏｕ　ｋｎｏｗ　ａｂｏｕｔ　ｔｈｅ　ｓｕｒｇｉｎｇ　ｐｒｏｔｅｓｔｓ　　　　　ａｒｏｕｎｄ　ｙｏｕ?
Ｈｏｐｅ　ａｌｌ'ｓ　ｆｉｎｅ　ｗｈｅｒｅ　ｙｏｕ　ａｒｅ　－　ｔａｋｅ　ｃａｒｅ.
Ｓｏｒｒｙ　ａｂｏｕｔ　ｍｙ　ｗｏｎｋｙ　ｔｒａｎｓｌａｔｏｒ　ａｕｔｏｆｏｒｍａｔ!!!


----------

